# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  “Açılım Kıskacı”

## bozok

*“AüILIM KISKACI”* 

*21 Eylül 2010* 



*Goethe, en zor şeyin gözümüzün önünde duranı görmek olduğunu söylemişti gerçi, ama bu can gözüyle bakmayı unutmamış olanlar için geçerli değil; nitekim, dünyada, ülkemizde çevrilen dolapları açık seçik görenler kitapları birbiri ardına sıralıyor, üstelik kimi zaman birbirine yakın adlarla: Yılmaz Polat’ın CİA Pençesinde Açılım’ından hemen sonra, Kırmızıkedi yayınları da Erol Bilbilik’in Açılım Kıskacı’nı bastı.*

*Sevgili Erol Bilbilik kitabında, 1941’de SSCB’nin kendi dizgesini bütün dünyaya yayma girişimi karşısında ABD’nin güdümünde kurulacak NATO’dan başlayarak günümüze dek, küresel anamalcılığın yerküreye egemen olmak, başkaldırmaya yelteneceklere dersini vermek üzere neler yaptığını, yapmakta olduğunu ayrıntılarıyla ortaya koyuyor.* Bütün bunları yalnız donanmasıyla, uçaklarıyla, elleri Bond çantalı İMF ya da Dünya Bankası görevlileriyle yapmıyor elbet; asıl dayanağı yerli devşirme işbirlikçiler. Bunu yeniden vurgulamak üzere bir bölüm aktarayım size kitaptan:

“_Brookings Enstitüsü’nün dizi toplantılarından biri de 9 Mayız 2009’da düzenlenen 4. Sakıp Sabancı üniversitesi Konferansı ve ardından yenen akşam yemeğidir. Yemekte AKP’nin kapatılması davası ile daha pek çok konu tartışılmıştır._

_Yemekte Brookings Enstitüsü’nün Başkanı, Eski Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Strobe Talbott, aynı enstitüden uzman Philipp Gordon, Daniel Benjamin, ümer Taşpınar, ATC Başkanı James Holmes, TüSİAD-ABD Başkanı Abdullah Akyüz, TUSKON_ABD Temsilcisi Hakan Taşçı, Türk medyasının Washington temsilcilerinin yanı sıra Hasan Cemal gibi kişiler yer almıştır._

_ABD Dışişleri Bakan yardımcılığı görevinden ayrıldığı halde toplantıya katılan Nicolas Burns görüşlerin şu başlıklar altında dile getirmiştir:_

_- ABD-Türkiye ortaklığı yeniden: Yeni dönemde ABD Başkanı kim olursa olsun ( ister Barack Obama ister Hillary Clinton, ister John McCain ) Türkiye ile müttefiklik ilişkilerine öncelik tanımalı. Türkiye, terörizm sorununu Irak hükümetini ve bölgesel Kürt yönetimini de işin içine katarak ortadan kaldırmaya çalışmalı, böylece fiili bir durum yaratılmamalıdır._

_- Türkiye, Yunanistan, Kıbrıs ve Ermenistan konusunda yeni bir açılım yapabilir. Fener Rum Patrikhanesi ve Ekümeniklik sorununa çözüm yolu bulunmalı; Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu’nun açılması sağlanmalıdır. 2009’un Kıbrıs’ta çözüm yılı olması kimseyi şaşırtmamalıdır._

_- İran ve Suriye’ye baskı: Türkiye, İran ile bir 28 yıl daha görüşmeme politikası sürdüremez._

_- NATO amacına daha fazla destek: Türkiye’nin Afganistan’da büyük katkısı oldu. NATO’nun amacına da katkıda bulunmalıdır._

_- Siviller tarafından idare edilen hükümet yapısı Türkiye’nin geleceği açısından çok önemlidir. Bu şehirde Gül ve Erdoğan’a büyük saygı var. Türkiye dünya sahnesinde iyi oynuyor, bu iki lider de güvenilir ortaklar.
- Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton’ın 1 numaralı yardımcılığına getirilen Philip Gordon, ‘dava sonunda AKP için kapatılma kararı verilmesi, askeri darbeden farklı olmayacaktır’ demiştir._
_- Brookings Entitüsü’nün Türkiye Masası Direktörü Dr. ümer Taşpınar da ‘ABD, Türkiye’nin AB’ne üyeliğini daha güçlü biçimde desteklemelidir’ demiştir.__- Brookings Enstitüsü’nde Küresel Ekonomi ve Gelişim Programı Başkan Yardımcılığı’na yeni atanan, aynı zamanda Sabancı üniversitesi Danışma Kurulu üyesi Kemal Derviş’se ‘Türkiye artık on yıl önceki Türkiye değil, daha güçlü. Paradigmalar değişti. üyelik süreci tek tarafın yöneteceği bir şey olmayacak artık. Türkiye daha aktif olacağı bir aşamaya geçmek zorunda’ demiştir._

_- 20 Ekim 2009 tarihinde Conrad Oteli’nde Brookings Enstitüsü ile TüSİAD ortak toplantısında Enstitü Başkanı Strobe Talbott, Başkan Yardımcısı Martin İnydik de Afganistan ve Pakistan konusunda birer konuşma yapmışlardır.
Projenin hayata geçirilmesi amacıyla, Bahçeşehir Rektörü Prof. Dr. Süheyl Batum ve George Washington üniversitesi Rektörü arasında ‘Amerikan Araştırmaları Programı’ adlı bir yapılanma için Haziran 2006’da bir işbirliği antlaşması imzalanmıştır. Anlaşmanın ardından Bahçeşehir üniversite’ndeki ‘Küresel Liderlik Forumu’na katılmak üzere Morton Abramowitz, Marc Grossman, Marc Paris ve Alan Makovsky İstanbul’a gelmiştir._
_
Toplantıya Prof. Dr. Süheyl Batum, Prof. Dr. Hasan Köni, Prof. Dr. İlber Ortaylı, Prof. Dr. Nilüfer Narlı, Burak Kuntay, Koç Holding’ten Can Kıraç, Alarko Holding’ten İshak Alaton, Doğan Medya Grubu’ndan Arzuhan Doğan Yalçındağ, Mehmet Acar ve Mehmet Ali Bayar katılmıştır. Daha sonra Amerikalı heyet, TüSİAD eski başkanı Halis Komili’yle; Koç Holding’ten Rüşdü Saraçoğlu’yla; ertesi gün de İlhan Kesici’yle baş başa görüşmüştür. Bu hazırlık görüşmelerinin sonunda, Brookings Enstitüsü Başkanlığı ile TüSİAD arasında bir anlaşma imzalanması aşamasına gelinmiştir_.” 1939 Nisan’ında, sevgili Atatürk’ün ölümünden topu topu beş ay sonra, Lozan Kahramanı (!) İsmet Paşa’nın Amerikalılarla imzaladığı ilk ayrıcalık tanıma anlaşmasından bu yana, ABD’ye, doymak bilmez küresel sülüklere verdiğimiz ödünlerin sonu gelmiyor.

*Doğanın, evrenin mantığına yüzde yüz aykırı bu gidiş bakalım ne zaman, hangi bedelle sona erecek?*


*BERTAN ONARAN*
İLK KURşUN

----------

